# Crappie Size and Creel limits law passes for all lakes with a 9" size limit



## CrappieSlayer (Mar 27, 2005)

Ohio Wildlife Council Voted on Fishery Management Changes 
New Lake Erie Walleye and Yellow Perch Regulation will take effect May 1


COLUMBUS, OH - The Ohio Wildlife Council has approved changes that will affect Lake Erie walleye and yellow perch, crappies in 44 inland lakes, and Ohio River catfish according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR), Division of Wildlife.

The change to the timing of when bag limits are set for Lake Erie walleye and yellow perch was passed. New bag limits will become effective on May 1 instead of March 1. Changing this effective date allows for the walleye and yellow perch quotas set by the Lake Erie Committee to be considered prior to setting the bag limits.

The Lake Erie Committee comprises fishery managers from Michigan, New York, Ohio, Ontario and Pennsylvania. The committee's work is facilitated by the Great Lakes Fishery Commission, a Canadian and U.S. agency on the Great Lakes. Each year the committee sets the total allowable catch for walleye and yellow perch from Lake Erie. Total allowable catch represents the number of fish that can be caught by sport and commercial fishers without putting the stocks at risk. From the total allowable catch for the lake, individual state quotas are calculated.

Adding 38 lakes to the current list of six lakes that have 9-inch minimum size limits on crappies was also approved. A bag limit of 30 crappies on all lakes with 9-inch size limits was also passed, which now equal 44 lakes across the state. Alum Creek, Caesar Creek, Deer Creek, Delaware, Seneca and Tappan Lakes have had the 9-inch minimum regulations for years.

The 38 new reservoirs are Acton (Butler and Preble counties), Atwood (Carroll and Tuscarawas counties), Berlin (Stark, Mahoning, and Portage counties), Buckeye (Fairfield, Licking, and Perry counties), C.J. Brown (Clark County), Clear Fork (Morrow and Richland counties), Clendening (Harrison County), Dillon (Muskingum County), East Fork (Clermont County), Ferguson (Allen County), Grand Lake St. Marys (Auglaize and Mercer counties), Griggs (Franklin County), Hargus (Pickaway County), Hoover (Delaware and Franklin counties), Indian (Logan County), Kiser (Champaign County), Knox (Knox County), Loramie (Auglaize and Shelby counties), Milton (Mahoning County), Leesville (Carroll County), Madison (Madison County), Mosquito (Trumbull County), Nimisila (Summit County), OShaughnessy (Delaware County), Portage Lakes: East, Long, North, Turkeyfoot, and West (Summit County), Paint Creek (Highland and Ross counties), Piedmont (Belmont, Guernsey, and Harrison counties), Pleasant Hill (Ashland and Richland counties), Rocky Fork (Highland County), Rush Creek (Fairfield and Perry counties), Salt Fork (Guernsey County), Springfield (Summit County), Veterans Memorial (Hancock County) and West Branch (Portage County).

An extension of the statewide catfish regulations to the Ohio River was passed. Ohio River anglers will be allowed only one channel catfish 28 inches or longer with no limit for channel catfish under 28 inches. In addition, only one flathead and one blue catfish 35 inches or longer may be possessed with no limit for flathead and blue catfish under 35 inches.

Input was sought at six public open houses at various locations across the state and a central statewide hearing. Information recorded at these open houses along with comments from the state hearing was forwarded to the division's central office in Columbus, where proposed rule changes were considered.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sticking this thread so all our members are imformed of these changes. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Good news! They asked, we responded and they listened. The system does work sometimes.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

The only problem with the passage of this is enforcement. I'm sure they will be out in full force early on but will slowly fall off and only bust people here and there. People will again keep short crappies, and keep over 30 a day. I wonder how long they will let people off using the excuse that they didn't know.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

About time our ODNR listened to some of us fishermen...I have been an advicate of this size and creel limit for years...As I said before if it works for other states ..WHY NOT OURS....Just think what we would be bringing out of some of these Lakes if this would have happened 10 years ago...Good Job there ODNR.....One happy little Crappie Lover ........P.S. Fishintiger ..If nothing else it will put the fear of god in some of them..Knowing if they get caught there goe's there fishing privilages...They say ignorance of the law is NO excuse...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Did they put the walleye size limit on any more inland lakes?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

As good as Mosquito is now, it should be even better in a few years when the dink crappie that go into the five gallon bucket by the hundreds are allowed to grow. A side benifit may be better pike and walleye fishing as the small crappie are left for the predator fish. 
Good news on the catfish front also but it would be even better if there was a creel limit too.
Last of all I hope there will be a closed season implemented in the future for walleye even if it is very short and/or a reduction in creel limit along with a slot limit.
Strong enforcement in cooperation with law abiding sportsmen"s reports plus substantial fines similar to those now in effect for deer would certainly have a poacher think twice. 
Cheers and thanks to the ODNR for moving forward.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

That should be a great help for some of the lakes I fish. I figure it will help the crappie populations a ton.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I completely agree that the limits on crappie are WAY overdue.

The only issue now is ENFORCEMENT.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i also totally agree with the new laws....its about time!!! good deal odnr,!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

️


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

It's a great start maybe the next time around ODNR can put a size limit on the Walleye's in the inland lakes...Would be a big plus for the fishing community...Maybe the future is not lost afterall....One Happy Crappie Lover


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

Do the crappie limits go into effect on May 1st as well? The article seemed a little unclear on this.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

It is about time. I'm scratching my head wondering why they have not done this earlier. Better late than never. I know there are a number of variables but what are your opinions on how long it will take before we see positive results on crappie size?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

keepinitreel said:


> It is about time. I'm scratching my head wondering why they have not done this earlier. Better late than never. I know there are a number of variables but what are your opinions on how long it will take before we see positive results on crappie size?


Depends on the waters. Not all lakes will progress with this rule as crappie multiply so fast. There will be some stunting going on. The smaller the lake, the more stunting as predator fish wont be able to stabilize the population and with only the bigger fish being kept, the smaller fish will outnumber the missing big fish in a couple seasons worth of hatches. I'm not aware of how big all the lakes are that were added but the smaller ones may be in trouble.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

chaunc said:


> Depends on the waters. Not all lakes will progress with this rule as crappie multiply so fast. There will be some stunting going on. The smaller the lake, the more stunting as predator fish wont be able to stabilize the population and with only the bigger fish being kept, the smaller fish will outnumber the missing big fish in a couple seasons worth of hatches. I'm not aware of how big all the lakes are that were added but the smaller ones may be in trouble.


I total agree. It will help some of these waters, but stunting is going to be a big problem in most......


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Which of these lakes added are small lakes? I would think them to take size into consideration when they made the changes.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

None of them are small lakes. There might be a short term shift in the population structure but after a few years they will all settle into a new normal with larger average size. I wished they would have made the limit lower - 20 max. Our lakes are not meant to be grocery stores. Before someone whines that would still be 40 fillets - more than enough for a large family to have a meal and enjoy the bounty of a day's fishing.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I credit the new crappie regs on the state's recent efforts to listen a little closer to the license buying public. Nothing wrong with that. I just don't see any real science at work here. Adding that many lakes to the list at one time, each lake having its own cyclic growth rates, tells me something else is at work here. I've seen the bucket fishermen who descend on a lake or river and take large numbers of little fish. This will hopefully give wildlife officers another card to play.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

But why did they leave the big lake erie and it's tribs alone. Plenty of knuckleheads keep way to many short fish. There are some nice slabs off lake erie, but would be many more if those 7-8 inch fish were left alone. I don't think stunting would be a problem.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Why not 16 " limit on crappie and a limit of 2 ? Lets make all of Ohio waters trophy only. 30" limit on walleye and a limit of 1. Just my opinion that you cannot legislate better fishing.

I do not agree with the new rules and I wonder whats next. If people cannot catch slab crappie after this new rule whats the excuse going to be.

I quit hunting because of over regulation guess fishing will be next. At least fishing in this state. If the state thinks passing more laws will encourage liscense sales good luck there.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

I reiterate, state waterways are not your personal grocery store. 

It AMAZES me that every other Great Lakes region state has much more restrictive fishing laws and MAGICALLY better fishing. I fish to catch fish first and secondarily occasionally keep a few for a meal. I'd gladly never be allowed to keep another if the fishing was much better. Too many people view crappies, eyes, etc. as "meat" fish and overkeep and kill trophies for fillets. These are the same people that throw a fit if someone keeps a 12" lm bass. Any regulations and limits will go a long way to changing the attitudes of Ohio fisherman over time. Take a look at Lakes La Su Ann. Bigger and better fish and a better angling experience for all, and fish are harvested.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> It's a great start maybe the next time around ODNR can put a size limit on the Walleye's in the inland lakes...Would be a big plus for the fishing community...Maybe the future is not lost afterall....One Happy Crappie Lover


Absolutely agree!


----------



## schooly (Mar 15, 2006)

Is there creel data available for Tappan before and after the implementation?
My observation is that I caught alot of nice fish 3-5 yrs ago. Now I'm catching mostly barely legal and under and they are skinny.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm with PAPA Perch too many rules! There is a reason they are called PANFISH. With out thinning they will take over a lake and get stunted. A law is just a poor subsitute for common sense! A man that wants to clean a mess of 6 inch crappie should be allowed. I wouldnt want to but some do. I can see a limit on trophy fish as they take time and a lot of luck to get big. Panfish are another thing they populate quickly and if given enough food get big. Mutipling the amount of fish will cut down on food not help it. When I fish perch or any other fish I follow the law and yes I get my freezer full enough to last the winter. The licence says Im allowed and I consider it food and sport. My opinon like it or not,it is the truth.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

viper1 said:


> I'm with PAPA Perch too many rules! There is a reason they are called PANFISH. With out thinning they will take over a lake and get stunted. A law is just a poor subsitute for common sense! A man that wants to clean a mess of 6 inch crappie should be allowed. I wouldnt want to but some do. I can see a limit on trophy fish as they take time and a lot of luck to get big. Panfish are another thing they populate quickly and if given enough food get big. Mutipling the amount of fish will cut down on food not help it. When I fish perch or any other fish I follow the law and yes I get my freezer full enough to last the winter. The licence says Im allowed and I consider it food and sport. My opinon like it or not,it is the truth.


I totally agree with you Viper. The fish wont get bigger just because they're still in the water. They need more food to get bigger. More fish, less food to go around. Just cant see it working on every lake.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

These rules will probably never change. 90% of the fish live in 10% of the water. Of the fish caught 90% of them will be caught by 10 % of the fishermen.

Back in the 1970's fishermen were telling me that Mosquito Lake was " fished out ". I would tell them what I caught that particular and was promptly called a liar. This was where I worked back then. After a week or so of this I dropped off our "fish alblum " . The one I gave them was for Mosquito Lake . I told them we had one for each lake in case the this one wasn't impressive enough.

They never did admit to being impressed but I was never called liar again. Also you would not believe the amount of fishing invitations I got. I have always wondered if the ODNR would have caved to local pressure to do something about Mosquito. Some how I doubt it would be as good as it is now.

I will not have any trouble obeying the new regulations but still believe they are trivial and will not improve fishing at every lake.

Sometimes the chemical and food table allows for good growth rates in some species and not others. This is why some lakes are known for excellent crappie or perch or walleye. Laws and regulations are not going to change fundamental science or biology.


----------



## i2FISH (Nov 27, 2009)

Now here's a guy thats got it right. Could not agree more. Western Basin perch are a good example of over-harvest by commercial fishing. For years, every year after year, was 7-8 1/2 inch fish, now with reductions of commercial fishing size seems to be slowly improving.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT. It is really interesting how wrong several of us were(including me) while the crappie whisperer was spot on (chaunc). Several others too. 
West Branch has really come back this year. Really looking forward to next year.

We need more fishing threads. Sick and tired of covid threads.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Has anyone noticed a size difference of crappies in their lake since the changes were implemented 10 or so years ago? I’ve noticed it in Mosquito for the last three seasons now. Nice fish for two months in spring but come mid to late June, quality drops greatly. Catch fifty to get six keepers. Pymatuning is similar only you can’t find the keepers after June. That may have something to do with them spraying the weed beds too. This is the first year for Shenango so we’ll have to give it a few years to find out. Good luck out there and happy holidays to you all.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

From friend reports and my own observations, continued "no limits" on Wft and Mogadore has improved the overall fish size IMO. Now it's possible to cast into a school of 9+ crappie(they typically school by year class/size and yes, not every school is that size!), so the "no limit" at these two ,lakes has had positive effects. Years of little, or NO open fishing prior to ODNR ownership at Wft in particular, had the crappie ave. size drastically reduced! When Goodyear managed the lake allowing only employees, crappie could be caught by the cooler full(thankfully everyone didn't!, plus considerable public access from a couple local bait shops on the lake), made for very good-sized crappie to be caught. The one mounted in my avatar pic(in front of the striper), was my PB-16" black, albeit caught there more than 30 yrs ago.


----------

